# Shark Eggs?



## LaZy (Jun 17, 2003)

will the shark egg hatch with a shark or peeps just buy them and look at it
need some INFO


----------



## Fallenangel0210 (Dec 15, 2003)

they'll hatch (well at least they are supposed to, i'm sure there's cases where they don't) We sold bamboo cat shark eggs. Sometimes we would (very carefully and gently, while keeping the egg underwater) scratch off a little section of the brown alge covering on the outside of the egg and we could see the shark moving around. 
Keep in mind sharks get pretty big, and many kinds have special requirements, (such as sand substrate, since they are bottem dwelling and can get scratched up on crushed coral), if you're considering purchasing one

also, a shark egg should not float- if it does it has an airbubble in it, and probably wont hatch. When transported, shark eggs need to remain under water all the time.
dont know much else cause i've never owned one


----------



## CrocKeeper (Dec 26, 2003)

> they'll hatch (well at least they are supposed to, i'm sure there's cases where they don't) We sold bamboo cat shark eggs. Sometimes we would (very carefully and gently, while keeping the egg underwater) scratch off a little section of the brown alge covering on the outside of the egg and we could see the shark moving around.
> Keep in mind sharks get pretty big, and many kinds have special requirements, (such as sand substrate, since they are bottem dwelling and can get scratched up on crushed coral), if you're considering purchasing one
> 
> also, a shark egg should not float- if it does it has an airbubble in it, and probably wont hatch. When transported, shark eggs need to remain under water all the time.
> dont know much else cause i've never owned one


She summed it up nicely. although I would like to point out that the sharks so commonly referred to as "cat" sharks are in fact Bamboo sharks, not cat sharks.









Family Hemiscylliidae - Bamboo Sharks

Genus Chiloscyllium

Chiloscyllium arabicum ARABIAN BAMBOOSHARK 
Chiloscyllium burmensis BURMESE BAMBOOSHARK 
Chiloscyllium dolganovi VIETNAMESE BAMBOOSHARK 
Chiloscyllium griseum GREY BAMBOOSHARK 
Chiloscyllium hasselti INDONESIAN BAMBOOSHARK 
Chiloscyllium indicum SLENDER BAMBOOSHARK 
Chiloscyllium plagiosum WHITESPOTTED BAMBOOSHARK 
Chiloscyllium punctatum BROWN BANDED BAMBOOSHARK

Family Scyliorhinidae - Cat Sharks

Genus Schroederichthys

Schroederichthys bivius NARROW-MOUTHED CATSHARK 
Schroederichthys chilensis RED-SPOTTED CATSHARK 
Schroederichthys maculatus NARROWTAIL CATSHARK 
Schroederichthys saurisqualus LIZARD CATSHARK 
Schroederichthys tenuis SLENDER CATSHARK

Genus Atelomycterus

Atelomycterus fasciatus BANDED CATSHARK 
Atelomycterus maclayi AUSTRALIAN MARBLED CATSHARK 
Atelomycterus marmoratus CORAL CATSHARK 
Atelomycterus sp. A WHITE-SPOTTED SAND CATSHARK

Genus Aulohalaelurus

Aulohalaelurus kanakorum NEW CALEDONIA CATSHARK 
Aulohalaelurus labiosus AUSTRALIAN BLACK-SPOTTED CATSHARK


----------

